# Is Anavar Toxic



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen conflicting reports on how harsh it is on the body(liver and kidneys)... what are the experts opinions?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm no expert but any oral run long enough is going to become hard on your liver. 

Keith


----------



## BigBird (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes; however, for some reason, although it is a 17a/a oral - it is not as hard on the liver during the first pass as other 17a orals such as Dbol, Winstrol, Anadrol, and Halo among others.  I have read this several places and everything I've read seems to to mention this point.  That is, Anavar is toxic if ran in high doses for lengthy periods but not as toxic as the previously mentioned orals.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

Any oral is liver toxic in my opinion and I've also read that from all the orals like bigbird mentioned in above post anavar is less...

question: is superdrol more toxic than the above mentioned? What would be the list from most toxic to less toxic....just something I would like to know...


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> I've seen conflicting reports on how harsh it is on the body(liver and kidneys)... what are the experts opinions?


 

Yes, it's toxic.  Not nearly as bad as other orals, it will destroy your cholesterol levels.


----------



## GMO (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes, it's toxic.  Not nearly as bad as other orals, it will destroy your cholesterol levels.



This^^^

It kills your lipids...


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes, it's toxic. Not nearly as bad as other orals, it will destroy your cholesterol levels.


 

This ^ .  Any 17 alpha alkylated steroid is toxic even injectable 17AA steroids are toxic (like winny and dbol injectable versions).  Like CT said anavar isn't as bad as others but it is very harsh on HDL and LDL cholesterol levels.  By the way superdrol is very toxic ccmpound IMO similar to anadrol in toxicity.  Another very toxic oral AAS is winstrol on a per mg basis.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... with all this said is it completely out of line for me to be thinking about running...

Super DMZ for 3-4 weeks @ 20-30mg ed 
then Var for 4-5 weeks @ 50-60mg ed

Whatever combination I use it will be for the remaining 8 weeks of my Test/Primo Cycle(right up until the day before PCT). 

Goal-Lean bulk/Recomp... 

8 weeks of an oral seems long but if Var isn't all that bad on the liver I'm thinking it might not be so bad even if it's after using the "harsher" Super DMZ. Obviously I'll have to get my cholesterol levels in check afterwards...thankfully it's never been a problem for me thus far.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This ^ . Any 17 alpha alkylated steroid is toxic even injectable 17AA steroids are toxic (like winny and dbol injectable versions). Like CT said anavar isn't as bad as others but it is very harsh on HDL and LDL cholesterol levels. By the way superdrol is very toxic ccmpound IMO similar to anadrol in toxicity. Another very toxic oral AAS is winstrol on a per mg basis.


 
so a list from most toxic on liver to less toxic would be something like this...

anadrol
superdrol
winstrol
dbol
anavar

round about....


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> so a list from most toxic on liver to less toxic would be something like this...
> 
> anadrol
> superdrol
> ...


 
1.  Cheque Drops
2.  Halo 
3.  Winstrol
4.  Anadrol, Dbol
9.  Anavar


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes, it's toxic.  Not nearly as bad as other orals, it will destroy your cholesterol levels.



i agree too, thats the concern with var, not very heptoxic, burn victims stay on in year round in sever cases, obviously not a bb'ing dose, but it is rx var


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> 1. Cheque Drops
> 2. Halo
> 3. Winstrol
> 4. Anadrol, Dbol
> 9. Anavar


 
So oral winny is actually worse than Drol/Dbol?  I'd never take an oral you can pin anyway but that is interesting to know...

No thoughts on my idea of hitting 3 weeks of Super DMZ then going right into 5 weeks of Var? to finish up the last 8 weeks of my cycle???


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> So oral winny is actually worse than Drol/Dbol? I'd never take an oral you can pin anyway but that is interesting to know...
> 
> No thoughts on my idea of hitting 3 weeks of Super DMZ then going right into 5 weeks of Var? to finish up the last 8 weeks of my cycle???


 
ALL AAS are toxic to a degree, some more than others.

I think as long as you keep the total run to no more than 8 weeks you'll be ok.  That's assuming you're taking the proper liver support and fish oil.

What does the liver/cholesterol support look like?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks,

I'm not sure about the liver/cho support yet, it's been a while since I ran something that required it... (I tend to stick to injectables)

Although I already ordered the Super DMZ I'm thinking about ordering a few bottles of their Advanced Cycle Support as well just because it seems to be well balanced with everything that I need. 

I'm taking a trip over to Vitamin Shoppe later, but I'm doubting I'll find what I need there unless I buy everything individually (ie. Milk Thistle & NAC, Co-Q 10, Hawthorne, etc..)

Any suggestion???

Just realized it's buy 2 get 1 free for the Cycle Support so that's probably what I'll get unless you have another suggestion...


----------

